# Cute/Hot/Fit Guys



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay so I have been wanting to start this thread for a while now and I think today is the day!

Okay this one is for 

Pinksalamander, Bunnys_rule63, mouse_chalk (I think :?) 









There you go 

The next ones for me 








Zac Efron also for Luv-Bunniz and a few others






Anyone else you like?

Post them here :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

I just found 2 more 






Johnny depp

and John Barrowman








*faints*


----------



## Illusion (Aug 31, 2008)

Depp, Walker, Diesel, The guy from Moonlight, all drool worthy


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 1, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I just found 2 more



:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::thud:

:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

My friend said to put these to in:

Daniel






Robert






Personally I don't like the top 2 but theres gotta be somthing for evryone!

Christian Bale






Jesse McCartney


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 1, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Daniel


Seen him nakey in Equus.... creepy!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't like him :?:vomit:<---- That is a horrible smiley :yuck


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's a few more. First, for older tastes:

Sean Connery - not my cuppa tea at all, but my sister swoons over him





Harrison Ford - He's still got it 





My fav male celeb who's closer to my age...Kevin Costner







Younger, good-lookin' guys

Paul Rudd (lol...loved him in The 40-Year-Old Virgin)





Jude Law - those eyes of his will get ya every time








And of course....we will never forget him....:sad:


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Paul Rudd (lol...loved him in The 40-Year-Old Virgin)


OMG LOL I know him as Mike from friends!!
Heres a few more

Peirce Brosman












Colin Firth


----------



## Illusion (Sep 1, 2008)

Matthew McConaughey


(Photos removed by moderator)


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 1, 2008)

Ever hear this story about Matthew McConaughey? This is one of the true ones, not a circulated rumor 

While at the Toronto International Film Festival, Janice Flisfeder, began to feel dizzy and dehydrated. Then, all of a sudden, she fainted.

"The next thing I remember," she says, "was waking up on the floor and someone was brushing my hair back and kissing me and whispering in my ear, 'You're okay, sweetheart. Wake up. It's all right.' So I thought, 'Who is this person that's whispering sweet nothings to me?' And I tilted my head back and I thought, 'Oh, my God.' It was Matthew McConaughey. I was told that I got mouth-to-mouth resuscitation from this hunk. And, unfortunately, I missed it because I was out cold on the floor."


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 1, 2008)

Peg gets to play the "bad guy" here. :shock:

There have been some comments and discussion about this thread. We try to keep this a family-friendly forum....meaning that a 6 year old could log on and read as well as a 60 or 106 year old. 

I'm going to ask that when additional pictures are posted- the "cute/hot/fit" guys...all have their shirts on. To many people - the shirtless guys are inappropriate for a forum like this one - particularly where we can have kids on here (and have in the past).

I am going to be editing out the pictures of the shirtless guys - if y'all want to substitute with a picture of someone who is wearing a shirt...please feel free to do so.

Thank you for your help in keeping this forum "family friendly".


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry people :?

For posting a few inapprop. pictures - a few were from my aaron johnson thread that i put on for people 

Becca


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks for posting the Alex pic Becca, since it got deleted i'm gonna post a few more:biggrin2:












i gotta run 'cause mom needs to get on but Peg, you're not being the bad guy. i'm not that crazy about shirtless guys for the most part either. 

gotta scoot!

Anna


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 2, 2008)

Zac Efron
Daniel Craig
Chris Brown
Ne-Yo
Tim McIlrath (maybe he isnt that cute, but I love what he stands for)
Johnny Depp
Heath Ledger (RIP)
John Barrowman
Jessie McCartney
Paul Rudd
Strange, yes but I think Matt LeBlanc (Mostly known as Joey Tribiani) is so cute!
Mathew McConaughey (sp?)
Jude Law
James Dean
Flo Rida
And last, But definatly not least, Justin Timberlake


:inlove: :inlove:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 2, 2008)

PS. Harrison Ford looks like Gordon Ramsay, YES? (sorry, those of you who watch gordon will get that joke..)...


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a big crush on Eugene Cussons from Animal Planet's "Escape To Chimp Eden".


----------



## Becca (Sep 2, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Johnny Depp
> John Barrowman
> 
> :inlove: :inlove:



Hands off!

Here are mind:

John Barrowman

Jonny depp

Craig powell

Orlando Bloom

Gareth-David Lloyd

Burn Borman

David Tennant

Jesse mccartney

Pierce Brosman

Aaron Johnson

If I think of anymore I will EDIT this post and put them in


----------



## Aina (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a certain look that I am almost always attracted to, exemplified in these two guys. Orlando Bloom can also sometimes fit that look if he tries.

Ben Barnes









Stephen Strait


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Sep 2, 2008)

Well isn't this an enjoyable thread! I love it! Someone has to find a pic of Richard Gere and put it up for me. I go ga ga over him. I know he is old but i don't care!

Shannon


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 2, 2008)

I had to search for pics of my guys actually wearing shirts...

My Ideal bit of *rough*.. Sean Bean as Major Richard Sharpe..







Sean just being ..hot..






My man.. my husband.. Gerard Butler..













And don't even ask me what it is about this man.. but Dane Cook does it for me..


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 2, 2008)

Apparently I should not have pulled your shirtless guys....so you get 'em back.

Here you go...

From Baby Bunnies:














http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh234/BabyBunnies_2008/alexx.jpg






http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh234/BabyBunnies_2008/1178889584_paul_walker_1.jpg


From Illusion:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3007/2818546696_30a688d373.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3167/2818546592_c2a729ba30.jpg


I can't get the images to work - maybe y'all can repost them.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm sorry goingbacktocali, you must be mistaken as Gerard Buttler is my husband! Didn't you just loooove him in P.S I love you! I swear I could watch that movie so many times!

Shannon


----------



## Michaela (Sep 2, 2008)

I am pretty sure not many will agree with me here, but omg Jared Leto;


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 2, 2008)

*ilovetoeatchocolate wrote: *


> Well isn't this an enjoyable thread! I love it! Someone has to find a pic of Richard Gere and put it up for me. I go ga ga over him. I know he is old but i don't care!
> 
> Shannon



Here ya go love...


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Sep 2, 2008)

No Michaela I agree with you whole heartedly! I love Jared Letto especially in My So Called Life! Used to watch that all the time!

Shannon


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 2, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> My man.. my husband.. Gerard Butler..


I didn't realise we shared a husband :duel


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 2, 2008)

now for my list(hands off them!)

Nick Jonas(duh!)

Jesse McCartney(it's a shame i don't like his later music)

Alex Pettyfer(hehe!)

Damian(Celtic Thunder:biggrin2:-Blue eyes)

Keith(Celtic Thunder-surfer dude)

Zac Efron

Michael Seater

i'm sure there's more..............i'll edit later:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 2, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> Jesse McCartney(it's a shame i don't like his later music)


Oddly I am the reverse.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 2, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Jesse McCartney(it's a shame i don't like his later music)
> ...



it's too......mature for my tastes

but he's still hot, LOL!


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 2, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Johnny depp
> 
> 
> 
> *faints*



:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:

Lotta hotties here, but I have to say he is my current fave. Who could resist the combination of gorgeousness and amazing acting talent?? 

:nicethread


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 3, 2008)

JadeIcing wrote:


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Jesse McCartney(it's a shame i don't like his later music)
> ...



Agreed. Although I love love love "Beautiful Soul" from his first (or second?) album.


----------



## Becca (Sep 3, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> I am pretty sure not many will agree with me here, but omg Jared Leto;


Ohhh Noo I agree! ^


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Sep 3, 2008)

ohh fun post! 

You gotta love Ryan Reynolds 







and for some reason i really like Justin Long - he's my nerd crush right now. he's "Mac" in the Mac & PC commercials (and was also in Jeepers Creepers, Live Free and Die Hard..)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 3, 2008)

Michaela, I TOTALLY agree with Jared Leto!! :heartbeat: Do you like 30 Seconds To Mars? 

It's funny how the guy I like most on this thread is the possibly least 'pretty' and one of the oldest of the lot.... It's GOT to be Colin Firth!!! *dies* 

Most of the other younger guys on here I've never even heard of? :dunno And if I posted pictures of the guys I think are hot, you'd all think I was mad lol!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 3, 2008)

Noo Jen we wouldn't think you were mad! Go on!!!


----------



## Michaela (Sep 3, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Michaela, I TOTALLY agree with Jared Leto!! :heartbeat: Do you like 30 Seconds To Mars?
> 
> It's funny how the guy I like most on this thread is the possibly least 'pretty' and one of the oldest of the lot.... It's GOT to be Colin Firth!!! *dies*
> 
> Most of the other younger guys on here I've never even heard of? :dunno And if I posted pictures of the guys I think are hot, you'd all think I was mad lol!!


I LOVE 30 Seconds to Mars! 

I think many of the pictures are from Disney shows on here, I don't know many of them either.  Post away! I thought people would think I was mad for Jared Leto.. of course I also wanted to sneak in a few others but didn't. xD


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 3, 2008)

*drunkenbunnyhugger wrote: *


> and for some reason i really like Justin Long - he's my nerd crush right now. he's "Mac" in the Mac & PC commercials (and was also in Jeepers Creepers, Live Free and Die Hard..)


Oh my....to me he's so "geeky" and yet I find him hot too ... 

Then again - my honey is geeky and he's hot to me....so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Illusion (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the PC -vs- Mac commercials, Yeah he's cute.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok.... I'm posting away! You probably wont have heard of these people....

Andrew McMahon, singer of Something Corporate/ Jack's Mannequin:
:thud:





Josh Partington, guitarist of Something Corporate and singer of band Firescape- Not 'hot' in that sense but I love him anyway for some reason.... Something about his voice I think :embarrassed:







And Gary Lightbody- singer from Snowy Patrol..... My future husband?!! 

(guy in the middle at the front....)





Oooh! I forgot someone!

The guy who plays Sylar in Heroes 






Right, you're all going to think I'm completely mad now lol....  

:sofa:


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG Mousechalk! I thought that I was crazy because I thought such an evil character was so hot! But apparently there is someone else out there as crazy as me.

Shannon


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 3, 2008)

*ilovetoeatchocolate wrote: *


> OMG Mousechalk! I thought that I was crazy because I thought such an evil character was so hot! But apparently there is someone else out there as crazy as me.
> 
> Shannon


I love him! I think he's even hotter than the guy who plays Peter Petrelli!! 

WOOHOO! SO glad I'm not on my own there!! :highfive:


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 3, 2008)

Massari is gorgeous. . . Even if he is my brothers friend..


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 3, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> JadeIcing wrote:
> 
> 
> > *LadyBug wrote: *
> ...


me too. i've been listening to Beautiful Soul(the whole CD)for 2 1/2 years and at this point it's my 'comfort' music. does any body else have that? it's like a pair of old jeans that fits you sooo well and you know every tear and pen mark on it. listening to it always makes me feel......i donno, i guess warm fuzzies or cared for orsomething. does that sound weird, LOL?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Big Sea







Alan Doyle Bob Hallett
Sean McCann


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 3, 2008)

I feel so old...:sad:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 4, 2008)

*Bassetlaw wrote: *


> I feel so old...:sad:



aww, don't et:

and if you must(feel old, that is), remember that i want to bunny nap you rabbits, so you have to stay alert:whistling. and there for not feel old. and it's 12 am and my blood sugars insanely high, so if this is a weird post..............excuse me. my BS high and i'm tired and sick and not thinking straight:help


----------



## werecatrising (Sep 4, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote:*
> 
> I thought people would think I was mad for Jared Leto.. of course I also wanted to sneak in a few others but didn't. xD



You sneak in as many as you want!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 4, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> now for my list(hands off them!)
> 
> Nick Jonas(duh!)
> 
> ...


addition to my list:biggrin2:

Michael Seater in _living life with derek_(disney channel. i'm such a disney dork)


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 8, 2008)

:biggrin2:


----------



## Cove (Dec 8, 2008)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Great Big Sea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, adorable, want. Have wanted for years. :biggrin2:


----------



## EileenH (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm with all the Jared Leto fans! Good call....

However...I can't believe no one took my #1. All the better, more for me! Since the no-shirt rule is applied, you're all at a disadvantage but here you go, some handsome photos:
Clean Hugh:





Grungy Hugh:





Wolverine Hugh!!! Coming in May, 2009!(hope this one is ok, he has a shirt on):


----------



## Michaela (Dec 8, 2008)

I still stand by Jared Leto. :hearts

Eileen oh yes I'll have some of him too. 

JLS... yeah they are cute.. especially Aston... but nah.. (I hear he swings the other way? Probably not true. )


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 8, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> JLS... yeah they are cute.. especially Aston... but nah.. (I hear he swings the other way? Probably not true. )


LOL!

I can't look at JLS that way... they are good looking and all, but I guess I'm just too old lol :? :embarrassed:

Although this gives me chance to post another 'cute guy' I like... the singer from The Script, if anyone has heard of them? I cannot remember his name, but he's cute!  Although he looks a lot better in their videos than in any pictures I can find of him :?


----------



## EileenH (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, as long as we're going to hang onto Jared Leto, this is the Jared Leto I first knew:
Jordan Catalano, in My So Called Life:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Why are the teenage guys grabbing at their belt buckles/crotches? It always makes me laugh! 

Let's see here...

Scott Speedman (Underworld movies) I like guys with long hair 




Johnny Depp (of course!) I had to post this picture. I know he's freaky like this, but this is a funny picture. I hope it doesn't offend!




Shaun Morgan (Seether) I don't normally like guys with makeup, but I'll make an exception here. 




David Bowie (vintage!)




Kurt Cobain (Nirvana)




Paul Reubens (PeeWee Herman) *TOTALLY KIDDING!* You should have seen your face, though!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 9, 2008)

mouse_chalk wrote:


>



How could I not think to add these? The lead singer is Danny, the bald on is Mark and the other is Glen.

Khermann - I love the "you hate me because i can look gay here but chicks wont stop digging me" pic. And Kurt Cobain, and I wish I would have seen my face on the last pic! I was like "WHAT?!?! ewwwww *puke*" and just stared at the comp screen then read what you wrote and felt stupid


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

> And Kurt Cobain, and I wish I would have seen my face on the last pic! I was like "WHAT?!?! ewwwww *puke*" and just stared at the comp screen then read what you wrote and felt stupid


Did you mean Paul Reubens (bottom pic)? Kurt Cobain was the sexeh (even though he died when I was like, five). 
Don't feel stupid.  I feel stupid all the time, it's not fun :biggrin2: Just laugh, enjoy yourself  Enjoy PeeWee.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> mouse_chalk wrote:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I LOVE their album! I'm listening to it all the time at the moment... He does look funny in that picture though, but normally he looks hot!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 9, 2008)

mouse_chalk wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > mouse_chalk wrote:
> ...



Yup  I LOVE Breakeven!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> mouse_chalk wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> ...


Me too!! I'm listening to it right now! In fact, I'm just uploading a video of the bunnies, and it's playing in the background lol  :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd dump my BF for this guy!...


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 9, 2008)

Brad Pitt :





Eminem:





Chris brown:





Ne-Yo:





Chase crawford(Look at them eyes! :shock: ):





Penn Badgely:


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't really have any pictures that arn't NSFRO but I find Christian Bale nice to look at. I love him in movies where he's playing someone creepy or scary, like American Psycho. I love to see maturity and age on a mans face so I like forehead wrinkles and crows feet a bit, I don't like soft boyish faces.









Also Gererd Butler, he's got lovely sparkly eyes. He was the delightfuly bearded main character in the 300 movie. It's very hard to find good pictures of him as he films well but photographs not so well.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote:*


> I find Christian Bale nice to look at.


Well that, is the understatement of the century!!!! I LOVE him!!


----------



## swanlake (Dec 9, 2008)

i LOVE chase and penn!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! i just about die everytime they come on during gossip girl


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 9, 2008)

Penn and Chace are very scrummy, but I have to say Ed Westwick beats them all

How can you not like that!











Drools
Go youtube search Chuck Bass womanizer! Tis grreat. I love his I'm Chuck Bass excuse haha In season 1 with the Serena and Georgina dilemma. Hes just so mmmmmm. Words can't explain haha.


----------



## Ivory (Dec 11, 2008)

I will probably get the weirdest looks, but I've always thought Hugh Laurie was like, beautiful. I must say that I had a crush on him before my bf.

http://pj.bloguje.cz/img/hugh_laurie_02.jpg

Of course I think my bf is beautiful but I don't have a head shot of him LOL


----------



## BethM (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, so people will think I'm totally weird. But.....Chris Isaak. 













:inlove:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 12, 2008)

Ahh! lol. OK I soo have to add mine to here! lol. They're in no particular order, but I love em all the same!! ok, maybe not all the same, some more than others....No I lied, all the same! Lol

Channing Tatum!






Shia LaBeouf!






Kellan Lutz! (this pic dont do him justice! lol)






Nick Jonas (of course!)






Justin Chambers!






ETA: Taye Diggs! (can someone make this pic. smaller? I can't...?)






Hmmmm. I know of way more, but I gotta think first! lol. 

Emily


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 12, 2008)

*BethM wrote: *


> Ok, so people will think I'm totally weird. But.....Chris Isaak.


Chris Isaak is haaawt! And his singing is lovely.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 12, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I don't really have any pictures that arn't NSFRO but I find Christian Bale nice to look at. I love him in movies where he's playing someone creepy or scary, like American Psycho. I love to see maturity and age on a mans face so I like forehead wrinkles and crows feet a bit, I don't like soft boyish faces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto that! <3 smart down to earth unpretentious class acts! 

:inlove:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 12, 2008)

My personal favorite crush man is Peyton Manning.. quaterback for the Indianapolis Colts. I love manly muscley tough guys that are super sweet on the inside. He's hot and he donates tons of money to children's hospitals and charities for kids. Perfect combo! And really tall which I love since I'm 5'11" :biggrin2:.















:inlove::inlove: YUM


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 12, 2008)

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:


> Nick Jonas (of course!)



:vomit:





ETA: Nick Jonas looks like a wire haired collie I once walked :whistling and belive me, it wernt really a pretty dog


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 12, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:
> 
> 
> > Nick Jonas (of course!)
> ...


:roflmao:

Must admit I'm not a fan of the Jonas Brothers.... I think I'm too old lol! :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's another one! He plays Sam in Holby City, but he's leaving soon... :cry1:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry, but I have to agree.. the Jonas dude I would not consider good looking, but meh, that's me. I don't go for the boyish guy looks at all.. I think I'm just too old for that. Bring on the men! Hehe. :biggrin2:


And the previous pic of the Irish guy from P.S. I Love You.. Omg, he is so mine!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 12, 2008)

mouse_chalk wrote:


> Here's another one! He plays Sam in Holby City, but he's leaving soon... :cry1:



I love him! I think he looks like Danny from The Script


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 12, 2008)

He does! Lol! When I think of them in my head I always get the 2 mixed up lol.....


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 12, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Nick Jonas (of course!)


ya gotta love a guy who knows how to dress up:biggrin2and then does it)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> :vomit:


I couldn't agree more... Jonas Brothers = ick! They remind me of the Hanson brothers. Just as obnoxious.  Anyone remember them?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 12, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :vomit:
> ...


Mmmmmmbop! I remember them lol!! Never much of a fan though.... apart from one song, Weird I think? :shock:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 12, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:
> 
> 
> > Nick Jonas (of course!)
> ...



Hey now, hey now...I didn't diss anyone else's "hot guy pics" so no dissing mine! 

I'll be adding more too  hehe. 

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 12, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> ...


Yea the middle brothers wife just had a kid. Though I give the Hansons credit they didn't sell out like most.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 12, 2008)

OK, I guess I'm officially old.  I look at the kids posted on these pages and couldn't imagine thinking they are attractive. They're just babies! hehe

Anyway, I'm not attracted to the usual pretty boys. I'm attracted to power and attitude. sooo... men such as...

James Gandolfini (I actually have a signed copy of this one)






Michael Chiklis






and ...yeah...Vin Diesel






Give me a bad boy any day...


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 12, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:
> ...


my thinking exactly. there's some guys on here that i think are really

,but i'm keepin' my mouth shut


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

Isn't Nick Jonas the only underage one? I can think he's icky, 'cause he'd be illegal anyway! lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 12, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Isn't Nick Jonas the only underage one? I can think he's icky, 'cause he'd be illegal anyway! lol



He's 16....not underage for me lol. But most everyone else on my list, I'm underage _for_.


----------



## Aina (Dec 12, 2008)

I think that Joe Jonas is pretty cute. He is also almost exactly my age. So, since no one has posted a picture of him I shall. (He looks sorta like my other guys from page one as well, if you notice. I definitely have a type.) Their music is so not my style, but in their defense, it isn't bad music like some I know out there. 




(OMG< I can't believe I am posting a pic of Joe Jonas. I don't even like them that much. He is just sorta cute.)


Oh, to break the tradition, there is a new guy I think is hot and he doesn't fit my general style. Blue eyes and no hair, very diferent. I have only watched the first three and a half seasons of Smallville so I don't know how he turns out, but Lex Luthor is pretty hot, bald head and all. The character development of Lex has also been fascinating so far. Really well written. (Why must my favorite character be the one I know will turn bad? It is horrible to watch but I can't stop!)


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 12, 2008)

*Aina wrote: *


> I think that Joe Jonas is pretty cute. He is also almost exactly my age. So, since no one has posted a picture of him I shall. (He looks sorta like my other guys from page one as well, if you notice. I definitely have a type.) Their music is so not my style, but in their defense, it isn't bad music like some I know out there.



also in their defence-they do a ton of charity work for 21-20-16 year olds clebs. They have a foundation, Nick supports JDRF and they did a[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzsmv1ZFluI] PSA for the salvation army[/ame]. it's one of the reasons i like them so much-they do so much for other people(Nick is a fab example for other diabetic kids, i use him as an example a ton with my mentoring(i have type 1 diabetes, for those of you who don't know)). 

ok, i'm done


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 13, 2008)

Connor Oberst from Bright Eyes...








Hehehehe :inlove:....


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 13, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> and ...yeah...Vin Diesel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't that the truth! Just look at that man candy... mmmmm!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 13, 2008)

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:
> ...



Dont take it personally :? "I was joking...in an opinionated way"


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 13, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Hehehehe :inlove:....



mumhumm:biggrin2:







_*sigh*_


----------



## Cove (Dec 14, 2008)

Jonathan Rhys Meyers






Russell Crowe






James Franco






Paul Rudd






Aaron Jeffery







Hugh Laurie







And many many more including the hot new fresh from Australia Aussie guy at work.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 14, 2008)

*Cove wrote: *


> And many many more including the hot new fresh from Australia Aussie guy at work.


*GET 'EM, TIGER!*



_*raaaaaaawr*_


----------



## Cove (Dec 14, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Cove wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And many many more including the hot new fresh from Australia Aussie guy at work.
> ...


Don't encourage me... thats all thats holding me back, encouragement and of course me being the shy little fool I am.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 14, 2008)

Love your picks Cove! :biggrin2:

Raaawr at that last pic of the cowboy guy.. Mmm!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 14, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> OK, I guess I'm officially old.  I look at the kids posted on these pages and couldn't imagine thinking they are attractive. They're just babies! hehe
> 
> Anyway, I'm not attracted to the usual pretty boys. I'm attracted to power and attitude. sooo... men such as...


Hey lol! I posted pics of men . Gerard Butler is almost as old as my parents.


----------

